# Linux Groupware Lösung

## crashedworld

Hi!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Groupware-Lösung für Linux, die eventuell die Möglichkeit bietet diese über ein Web-Frontend zu erreichen. Jedoch sollte es auch möglich sein über z.B. Ximian Evolution darauf zugreifen zu können. OpenGroupware.org ist z.B. etwas was in die Richtung geht. Leider gibt es keine Releases, sondern nur CVS-Snapshots. phpGroupWare habe ich auch schon angeschaut, jedoch ist das nicht wirklich das wahre... Leider zu viele Bugs...

Im Endeffekt suche ich etwas was ähnlich ist wie der Exchange Server. Kenn von euch jemand sowas? Am besten in C oder C++ geschrieben...

thx

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ximian baut zur Zeit an EvolutionServer, das wird aber noch dauern bis da ein Stable Release kommt. Die meisten Sachen die ich kenne sind phpbasiert oder kosten Geld. Vielleicht findest du ja hier

http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=groupware&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

was.

----------

## Deever

Es wäre gelogen, wenn ich sagte, ich hätte mich schon ernsthaft damit auseinandergesetzt, aber warum nehmt ihr nicht Kolab/Kroupware? Soll IIRC ziemlich brauchbar sein...

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## Haldir

Opengroupware werden immer nur CVS snapshots sein,

wenn dus zum kompilieren kriegst (z.b. mit einem meiner beta ebuilds ausm bugzilla) wirds auch laufen  :Wink: 

Das Webfrontend ist ziemlich stabil, der Rest eigentlich auch, Evolution läuft damit auch ganz gut, Outlook ist ne andere sache

Sonst kannst versuchen exchange4linux zu installieren (Bill Workgroup)

Das ist zwar als Server kostenlos, Outlook client kostet aber wie bei allen anderen.

(http://www.exchange4linux.com/)

OpenGroupware ist die erste wahl für Windows Clients die Palm Syncro brauchen.

Ich würd wohl e-groupware probieren.

Btw kolab is ziemlich buggy  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Btw kolab is ziemlich buggy 

 

Ok!

----------

## mo-ca

/me bildet sich ein, dass es Lotus notes auch für Linux gibt

[1] *klick*

[2] *klack*[/url]

----------

## tazio

und dann gibt es noch contact von samsung.

weder gpl noch billig, aber es ist da  :Smile: 

http://www.samsungcontact.com/en/

ulrich

----------

## Robelix

Ich kenn' (als User, selber aufgesetzt noch nicht) TUTOS http://www.tutos.org/

Ist ein Web-Teil, wie's dabei mit Evolution aussieht weiß ich leider nicht.

Robelix

----------

## xgogol

 *tazio wrote:*   

> und dann gibt es noch contact von samsung.
> 
> weder gpl noch billig, aber es ist da 
> 
> http://www.samsungcontact.com/en/
> ...

 

Hallo,

aus Samsung Contact wurde SCALIX (bzw. die meisten Entwickler sind dahin abgewandert; Samsung macht nur noch Großkunden)!

Aber SCALIX macht sich sehr gut. Beinahe vollständige Exchangefunktionalität, allerdings mit Outlook als Client. Ein Webclient ist vorhanden und wird in kürze in neuer Version erscheinen. Soll dann komplett interoperabel mit Outlook sein. Der Webclient läuft auf einem TomCat-Webserver (Java) und ist schon jetzt erstaunlich gut.

Wir testen bei uns im Betrieb SCALIX gerade als Migrationsmöglichkeit von Novell-GroupWise.

Gruß

Bernd

----------

## Flying_Horse

Hallo Bernd,

bin gerade am Installieren von Scalix auf einem Gentoo-Server. Hast Du inzwischen schon Erfahrung sammeln können mit Deiner Installation ? Auf RedHat/Fedora geht's ja ziehmlich einfach, Gentoo zickt aber noch rum, ich möchte es aber trotzdem dort haben ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Für Tipps, Tricks und Hinweise bin ich natürlich gerne zu haben  :Wink: 

Gruss, Klaus

----------

## tgurr

Ich finde eGroupWare nicht schlecht.

----------

## Flying_Horse

Danke für den Tipp, hab mich mal kurz auf der Webseite umgeschaut aber keine Info zu einem Outlook-Connector gefunden ... weisst Du, ob es sowas gibt ? Ist für das aktuelle Projekt absolutes Muss.

Gruss und Dank, Klaus

----------

## lefou

The best solution I can vote is OpenXcange. There are some Theads around in this forum and and installation and configure guide for gentoo at http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/

lefou

----------

## tgurr

 *Flying_Horse wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tipp, hab mich mal kurz auf der Webseite umgeschaut aber keine Info zu einem Outlook-Connector gefunden ... weisst Du, ob es sowas gibt ? Ist für das aktuelle Projekt absolutes Muss.
> 
> Gruss und Dank, Klaus

 

Der ist, soweit ich weiß, noch in Arbeit. Im Moment gibt es nur die Schnittstelle zu/von Kontact. 

Vielleicht gibts im CVS ja noch nähere Informationen dazu oder schon eine Alpha/Beta Version des Connectors.

Groupwarelösung mit Outlook Anbindung ist mir eigentlich nur open-xchange bekannt.

----------

## lefou

 *lefou wrote:*   

> The best solution I can vote is OpenXcange. There are some Theads around in this forum and and installation and configure guide for gentoo at http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/
> 
> lefou

 

Entschuldigung, hab vergessen das ich im German-Forum bin.  :Embarassed: 

Also ich kann Open-Xchange empfehen. Ich habe einige Installationsabenteuer hinter mir aber der Server selbst ist schon recht gut. Ical via webdav geht, z.B. mit Macs oder Konqueror und schnell ist das ganze für eine Web-Anwendung auch. Es gibt eine Anleitung für Gentoo unter http://www.mikefetherston.ca/OX/.

Ich würde allerdings warten, bis die 0.8 Version raus ist, da ändert sich nämlich nochmal was (intern, soweit ich weiß, vielleicht eine andere Tabellenstruktur oder so was)

----------

## Flying_Horse

Tja, mit OpenExchange hab ich auch schon experimentiert. Die Installation geht ja noch, dank eines guten HowTos für Gentoo. Leider hinterlässt das Ganze aber derzeit nicht gerade den Eindruck einer gut wartbaren Lösung für den produktiven Einsatz. Die Anforderungen im aktuellen Projekt sind auch nicht dazu geeignet, grosse Risiken einzugehen: Skalierbarkeit bis 2000 User, Einsatz derzeit Europa, zukünftig weltweit, Testinstallation bis Ende März. Andernfalls ist der Einsatz von M$ Exchange angedroht. Da wird die Luft an verfügbaren Lösungen doch recht dünn. Bisher hab ich eigentlich nur zwei brauchbare Kandidaten gefunden: Scalix und Domino. Von Domino gibt es noch keinen nativen Linuxclient, was ein klarer Minuspunkt ist. Und auf irgendwelche Sachen mit Wine möchte ich mich in dieser Situation dann doch lieber nicht einlassen, sonst verscherze ich ruck-zuck das bisher aufgebaute Vertrauen in Linux. Wenn jemand sowas schon hinter sich hat, wäre ich an einem Erfahrungsaustausch natürlich brennend interessiert. Ansonsten entsteht hoffentlich ein brauchbares HowTo zum Einsatz von Scalix mit Gentoo.

Gruss, Klaus

----------

## valshare

 *Flying_Horse wrote:*   

> Tja, mit OpenExchange hab ich auch schon experimentiert. Die Installation geht ja noch, dank eines guten HowTos für Gentoo. Leider hinterlässt das Ganze aber derzeit nicht gerade den Eindruck einer gut wartbaren Lösung für den produktiven Einsatz. Die Anforderungen im aktuellen Projekt sind auch nicht dazu geeignet, grosse Risiken einzugehen: Skalierbarkeit bis 2000 User, Einsatz derzeit Europa, zukünftig weltweit, Testinstallation bis Ende März. Andernfalls ist der Einsatz von M$ Exchange angedroht. Da wird die Luft an verfügbaren Lösungen doch recht dünn. Bisher hab ich eigentlich nur zwei brauchbare Kandidaten gefunden: Scalix und Domino. Von Domino gibt es noch keinen nativen Linuxclient, was ein klarer Minuspunkt ist. Und auf irgendwelche Sachen mit Wine möchte ich mich in dieser Situation dann doch lieber nicht einlassen, sonst verscherze ich ruck-zuck das bisher aufgebaute Vertrauen in Linux. Wenn jemand sowas schon hinter sich hat, wäre ich an einem Erfahrungsaustausch natürlich brennend interessiert. Ansonsten entsteht hoffentlich ein brauchbares HowTo zum Einsatz von Scalix mit Gentoo.
> 
> Gruss, Klaus

 

Hallo Flying Horse,

gibt es schon was neues in Sachen Scalix auf Gentoo? Würde das auch gerne unter Gentoo einsetzten. Gibt ein HowTo? Geht garnicht? Leider bricht die Installation immer ab hier.

Gruß, Valle

----------

